# Backflip



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I've never tried anything on a trampoline but when you try it on the mountain make sure you have a nice powdery landing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

If you have a local pool with a 1m spring board, I recommend learning how to do a reverse flip, or gainer, as it is termed. It is a forward facing backflip. You can then start playing around with your take off to face more to the side, add in rotations, etc. The good thing about this is that you are moving in the forward direction and will get a similar feeling to how it will be on the mountain, unless you're just talking about on the pipe where you'll be going straight up (hopefully). The only issue with the diving board is that you don't have a snowboard on your feet, but some small weights can help mimic the inertia issues related to strapping a plank of wood to your feet.

Also, learning a standing backflip on the ground is helpful. I highly recommend doing it into a foam pit until comfortable enough to land it on solid ground. I myself am still scared to try it anywhere other than the foam pit


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

TNT said:


> I highly recommend doing it into a foam pit until comfortable enough to land it on solid ground. I myself am still scared to try it anywhere other than the foam pit


Where would one find a foam pit?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

how not to do a backflip


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

YES! @ epic fail


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

xevi89 said:


> Where would one find a foam pit?


A gymnasium (where gymnasts practice, not just regular old gym). You could also build one if you are so inclined, but I have a feeling it could become expensive. I'll think about some alternatives, since I'd like to have something of the sort for practicing acrobatics w/o killing or paralyzing myself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

I haven't even tried a backflip on a trampoline yet(the only time I've done one was off the rack of a wakeboard boat into a lake). There is a place here in Vegas called Sky Mania, though, which is like a giant tramploine building. It's entire floor is a trampoline, with trampoline slanted walls. I will be going there and practicing backflips soon.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i can do anything off a diving board... also without. into the pool i can front back and misty flip.. however on solid ground i only can front flip.. im nervous to try the back flip i dont know why.. everyone says back is easier then front so i dont know


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> i can do anything off a diving board... also without. into the pool i can front back and misty flip.. however on solid ground i only can front flip.. im nervous to try the back flip i dont know why.. everyone says back is easier then front so i dont know


No idea how it is snowboarding, but in diving, gymnastics, etc. backflip is much easier than a front flip. You are much less likely to hurt your head, back, and knees. The only time I see people screw up back flips is when they don't commit and turn their head to the side.
Question for the pros (or what I consider pros): is a snowboarding backflip where your body rotates around an axis inline with the board? or perpendicular to the board? I see a lot of people do cartwheels on snowboards, and people call them backflips.


----------

